# Win 7 and wolfenstein 3D error



## pdwe (Oct 10, 2009)

Wolfenstein 3d worked very well in XP SP2 with same specs. 

I decided to load Win 7 Ultimate 32 bit and I got this error

16 bit subsystem

C:\ Program-1\wolfen-1\wolf3d\wolf3d.exe

The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction

CS:00073 IP:178e OP:FF FF C1 3e 80

Yes I tried troubleshooting in Win 7 and that is what it said, above. Any ideas on what I can try to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## pdwe (Oct 10, 2009)

I read the sticky thanks I just posted my error because it was Windows 7. I guess its the same with XP Vista and 7. One of these days I'll try to fix that is suggested with Autoexec.nt and config.nt see if it corrects it.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Get hold of DosBox (http://www.dosbox.com) and run it within that.


----------



## pdwe (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't get how this game can work in XP SP2 with same specs and not work in Windows 7 32 bit with xp mode. I have used Dosbox before but, on older games.


----------



## GarglingGlass (Mar 29, 2009)

I ran this game on Win7 x64 without any problems. Didn't even have to set compatibility mode. With that being said, I personally thought it blew and pitched it, but that's beside the point. Unless this is a problem specific to x86, Windows 7 is not your problem.

Edit: Pardon me, I was referring to the new Wolfenstein. Disregard.


----------



## pdwe (Oct 10, 2009)

Its ok yeah its the Xplosiv Wolfenstein 3D version. It will not run in Dosbox. I think its weird it doesn't work.


----------



## pdwe (Oct 10, 2009)

Could it be it hates dual GTX 280 cards as well?


----------

